# Would it be possiable



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello all, i am tring to help a friend with their elves and due to being struck for cash at the mo, we were thinking if it would be possiable to make a good 1000pts list with just minis from 2 IOB box sets.

I know we cant have a griffin but what about the mages to lead the force, maybe putting the SM in a unit of 20 and the Seaguard in another big unit, i dont really want to use the reavers they are so pants and always get shot up by war machines and missles from the enemy.

Could it be done so that the elves in the box are made competitive and if so how? all the lists i come up with seem to be to small and have no real synergy.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Lord Rahl said:


> Hello all, i am tring to help a friend with their elves and due to being struck for cash at the mo, we were thinking if it would be possiable to make a good 1000pts list with just minis from 2 IOB box sets.
> 
> I know we cant have a griffin but what about the mages to lead the force, maybe putting the SM in a unit of 20 and the Seaguard in another big unit, i dont really want to use the reavers they are so pants and always get shot up by war machines and missles from the enemy.
> 
> Could it be done so that the elves in the box are made competitive and if so how? all the lists i come up with seem to be to small and have no real synergy.


its very possible, my friend has 3 boxes of ilsand of blood and is very comfortibly able to field 2000 points legally.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

How well would it perform, it needs to be able to beat a skaven army of 1000pts which includes a hellpit, they just dont seem to be able to field enough men/elves/bodys.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

You'd want a noble on foot of some variety- his superior Ld makes him the better general. Also, for fighting an HPA, I can't recommend White Lions enough- S6 is nasty. Although I must say that I'm suprised he can fit an HPA in 1000pts, and still have enough Clanrats- or am I misremembering the abomination's cost? Alternative to using White Lions is to give both mages magic which hits at S6- I'd say use the two from IoB, give one Lore of Fire to hopefully prevent the HPA from getting it's too horrible to die thing, and then Lore of Heavens to reliably kill it with S6 magic. Then take a Great Weapon foot noble as the general.

The IoB makes a decent core, but after 1000pts you'll definitely want things not in that box.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Lord Rahl said:


> How well would it perform, it needs to be able to beat a skaven army of 1000pts which includes a hellpit, they just dont seem to be able to field enough men/elves/bodys.


he played against my skaven army (which has 2 IOB sets and a grey seer in it) for a 1250 point game, and it was very close, the only way I won is I turned one of his sword masters of Hoeth into clanrats with the legendary dreaded thirteenth spell, he would have kicked my ass if I didnt because those swordmasters own.


----------

